# New Space Marine FineCast Models Released



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning All,

Woke up to an E-Mail from our Lords and Masters this morning announcing some new Finecast models, available on advance order, for everyones favourite 8ft tall superhumans and a few new things.

New Finecast Models:

Thunderfire Cannon
Marneus Calgar
Chief Librarian Tigurius
Chaplain Cassius
Sergeant Telion
Chapter Master Pedro Kantor
Captain Darnath Lysander
Sergeant Chronus
Kor'sarro Khan
Forgefather Vulkan He'stan
Shadow Captain Kayvaan Shrike
Space Marine Librarian with Staff & Book
Space Marine Librarian with Force Sword & Bolt Pistol
Space Marine Chaplain with Crozius & Power Fist
Space Marine Chaplain with Skull Helmet
Space Marine Librarian with Force Axe & Plasma Pistol
Space Marine Apothecary with Chainsword
Space Marine Captain in Terminator Armour
Space Marine Techmarine
Space Marine Terminator Chaplain
Legion of the Damned Squad
Space Marine Damned Legionnaires 1
Space Marine Damned Legionnaires 2
Damned Legionnaire with Multi Melta
Damned Legionnaire with Flamer
Damned Legionnaire with Heavy Flamer
Space Marine Veterans
Space Marine Veterans MK2
Space Marine Masters of the Chapter
Ultramarines Tyrannic War Veterans

New Stuff:

Space Marine Bike Squad Upgrade Pack
White Scars Bike Squad Upgrade Pack
Crimson Fists Shoulder Pads
Crimson Fists Command Squad Upgrade Pack
Crimson Fists Tactical Squad Upgrade Pack
Crimson Fists Assault Squad Upgrade Pack
Iron Hands Tactical Squad Upgrade Pack
Space Marine Casualties

GW Advance Orders Page


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep been drooling over them all day myself .... ah the joys of timezones !


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

So it's official-there is no techmarine that will not suffer with finecast snapping >.> nice on somethings though


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

It's nice to see that GW are getting all these SPESS MEHREEENS out of the way. Does this mean we know for a fact that the next 40k...

-sudden spirit-crushing realization-









oh, right, the next 40k release is the BRB... no xenos or chaos for at least three months?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Only thing I would get is the LotD really


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

owning a full squad of metal LotD...now i want more, and less pain-in-the-ass ness


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay!!!!! Moar Marines!!!!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad to see they got these out of the way. That leaves more room for the rest of us who still have armies with metal models and aren't Space Marines.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> oh, right, the next 40k release is the BRB... no xenos or chaos for at least three months?


erm...wasn't necrons the most recent codex? and they had a sizable wave. i think marines can have some attention 


i think the 'new' models are pretty nice looking


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I am loving the IH conversion kit. Its so pretty it compells me to spend money that I dont have. 

As an aside, you would think that by my fourth kid I would have everything right? Wrong! Rather then starting my BT army I'm buying yet another automatic baby swing! [/rant]:biggrin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> erm...wasn't necrons the most recent codex? and they had a sizable wave. i think marines can have some attention
> 
> 
> i think the 'new' models are pretty nice looking


They is soo awesome! Thing for me is that a lot of these models are no longer available in my area. Plus, I'm not all that hip on the pain in the neck that gluing pewter pieces are.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Fluff wise does the crimson fists shoulder pads kit match with the imperial fists, i.e. is it simply a matter of colour for the 'genuine article'?

Edit - Some lovely looking stuff there btw


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Obinhi said:


> As an aside, you would think that by my fourth kid I would have everything right? Wrong! Rather then starting my BT army I'm buying yet another automatic baby swing! [/rant]:biggrin:


Yeh, I'd have thought you'd have rigged something up in your man cave so you can swing the babe while you paint!


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yeh, I'd have thought you'd have rigged something up in your man cave so you can swing the babe while you paint!


lol, If only the boss (see:Wife) would allow it. 

I do have to say that it is a little strange that GW can find the time to model dead guys but cant find the time to write a new codex for the tau... I just hope that we get some nice stuff for every one and not just the money makers.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Thing is modelling the dead guys, and most of the other guys, is that they go a metal mini them made years ago and made a resin casting mould for it.

I love the new minis but they are not really all that new.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Thing is modelling the dead guys, and most of the other guys, is that they go a metal mini them made years ago and made a resin casting mould for it.
> 
> I love the new minis but they are not really all that new.


Which one's are dead?

I'm not up to date on marine history - I thought wh40k had stepped away from using dead marines in codex's

Cos there used to be loads :biggrin:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice to have finecast praetorians


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Which one's are dead?
> 
> I'm not up to date on marine history - I thought wh40k had stepped away from using dead marines in codex's


It's the three-pack of dead/dying marines. They're generic with no specific iconography.

One is face down dead (with helmet and cape), another is long dead (no helmet, skull, and face up), and another one is fighting for his life (getting off a last shot).


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> Which one's are dead?
> 
> I'm not up to date on marine history - I thought wh40k had stepped away from using dead marines in codex's
> 
> Cos there used to be loads :biggrin:


6th Edition will have Dead Marines having the same effect as a Chapter Banner, inspiring to fight and all that.... oh except for Blood Angles who just fly into a blood feeding frenzy over the fresh corpses, the guy getting off the last shot shouting "Get off me you bastards, I'm not dead yet !"


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Now the LotD aren't metal, I might have to get a full set for conversion to Papa Nurgle.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> It's the three-pack of dead/dying marines. They're generic with no specific iconography.
> 
> One is face down dead (with helmet and cape), another is long dead (no helmet, skull, and face up), and another one is fighting for his life (getting off a last shot).


Thanks - didn't see them when I flicked through the list...

So the dead guy's are the one's that are dead then. Well that clears that up :biggrin:


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

King Gary said:


> Fluff wise does the crimson fists shoulder pads kit match with the imperial fists, i.e. is it simply a matter of colour for the 'genuine article'?
> 
> Edit - Some lovely looking stuff there btw


I use them on my Imperial Fists and it looks awesome. Might have to order some of the new rubber plastic ones for my new squad.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice looking stuff.

The Legion of the Damned, the Iron Hands conversion kit, and the dead guys look pretty awesome.

I'd love to turn the Iron hands kit into Iron Warriors.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> I'd love to turn the Iron hands kit into Iron Warriors.


Whisper false promises in their ears?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> 6th Edition will have Dead Marines having the same effect as a Chapter Banner, inspiring to fight and all that.... oh except for Blood Angles who just fly into a blood feeding frenzy over the fresh corpses, the guy getting off the last shot shouting "Get off me you bastards, I'm not dead yet !"


Ha Ha Love It !!! :laugh: :laugh:

It could also be a confused DA trying to survive his own brothers too


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmm.... is it just me.... or....










Is that Green "Salamanders" Marine, about to get his lovin' on ?

Nice to see more LotD - I wonder if and when they are gonna start a codex on that?

I personally would like to see GW release more BIT KITS - like legs / arms / heads and torso's and I would like to see cybernetic variants of those as well as weapons / ranged / melee and heavy weapon's

I would also like to see an order size discount - say I bought 10 kits I wanna discount... if I bought 20 kits I want a slight larger discount =)

I know.... I don't want much...

And sadly now that I look at that picture - those top two Marines could be part of the same model...... 

indeed.... I shall fetch the mind-bleach


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

i liked it when back in the day you could order the different components that they model is made up of separately...those were the bits days...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Zetronus said:


> Hmmmm.... is it just me.... or....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not know? Salamanders Primarch - Vulkan = Barry White


----------

